# mk2 to mk4 vr6 swap



## Tricha02 (Jan 8, 2011)

i have an 86 gti, i just bought a wrecked mk4 jetta vr6, i am planning on doing a motor, tranny, shift box and dash swap, my main question is what else will i have to swap over, will i have to do the whole steering rack, pedal box and control arms? what else needs to be swapped

will i need to buy any extra parts? 

here is the mk2 just to throw in a pic, and yes the wheels in the pic are photoshoped to be all black


----------



## Tricha02 (Jan 8, 2011)

i have been looking through threads and i can not find a mk4 vr in anything, or what i will need as far as steering or anything, can i keep my whole steering and a arm set up or do i have to swap it?

i know the mk4 has an enabler, but does that just mean that i need the chipped key, or what? someone said that i couldn't jump start the car or change the battery or anything


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

if i was you i would i would just use the mk4 short engine (if its low milage), then use all the mk3 vr ancilaries including ecu to make life easier wiring up

use mk3 mounts and subframe you can keep narrow track and keep mk2 driveshafts and wishbones / hubs

or go wide track and use everything from the mk3 including steering rack and u/j


----------



## Tricha02 (Jan 8, 2011)

as far as wiring i was planing on using the mk4 harness and just swapping everything since i am using the mk4 dash and gauges. 

is there no way to do this swap without mk3 parts? any way i could just use what i have from the mk2 and mk4 and make that work????


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah if you like lots of fabrication work

why dont you want to use mk3 stuff as its all tried and tested and available cheap as chips


----------



## Tricha02 (Jan 8, 2011)

well ive got the wrecked mk4 cheap as dirt, maybe ill look for an mk3 then


----------

